
Ask HN: What is a 'real vacation'? - hamhamed
Sam published on The Macro yesterday on how to run a late stage startup (~2 years in). Great advice for anyone interested: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;themacro.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2016&#x2F;07&#x2F;later-stage-advice-for-startups&#x2F;<p>At some point in the post he mentions:<p>&gt; &quot;And remember to take vacation yourself. We often see founders that go three or four years without ever taking a real vacation. That may work for a year or two, but you will burn out.&quot;<p>What does that mean? I go camping every year for 2-3 days, doesn&#x27;t change me at all..and I chill with my non-startup friends every week anyways not like I&#x27;m on that 24&#x2F;7 grind 80-hours week hustle that everyone brags to be on. Am I missing something out that I&#x27;m not going to Honolulu for 2 weeks?
======
Piskvorrr
Honolulu is not the point. Mentally disconnecting from work is - I've seen
people "take a Real (TM) vacation", fly to a nice spot halfway across the
world...and straight up continue working as normal, just remotely. That's not
a vacation, despite all the outward appearances.

------
herbst
i think he means that you actually shut down for a few days and not only take
"vacation" and proceed to work. A bit more vacation would not hurt you i
guess.

